# Bristol Forum Meet, Saturday 10th March 2012



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

A new addition to the calendar of meets! I will be running the Bath half marathon the following day and thought it would be an excellent time opportunity to meet anyone in the South West or perhaps South Wales region who find it difficult to get to the ones elsewhere in the country 

Let me know if you would like to come along. I'd also appreciate any support during the race on Sunday if you live locally, and would be happy to meet up after the finish 

We can decide on a venue nearer the time


----------



## vince13 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry Alan - we're on holiday for our joint birthdays.

We usually do a long weekend away in mid-March as Ian is 13th and mine is not until 28th but this year, being VERY special birthdays for each of us, we're doing one weekend for him early in the month and then we are away on a birthday cruise to the Canaries for me on 20th for 14 days.  We're not usually so free with the money but these are as I said very important birthdays for us both (well, you're only 21 once eh ?).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

vince13 said:


> Sorry Alan - we're on holiday for our joint birthdays.



Is it everybody's birthday that weekend? it's Newtothis's birthday too, and my stepmum's!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Is it everybody's birthday that weekend? it's Newtothis's birthday too, and my stepmum's!



It's my birthday the following Wednesday. 

I don't know if I'll make it (distance, cost...); I'll think again nearer the time.  Put me down as a "maybe".


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> It's my birthday the following Wednesday.
> 
> I don't know if I'll make it (distance, cost...); I'll think again nearer the time.  Put me down as a "maybe".



It's my dad's the week before!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 28, 2012)

It's mine the following month!

I'll come if I can get the time off *W*...


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope you can make it Tez, be nice to see you again, enjoyed our chat at Oxford.

John.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

John mentioned this to me yesterday but i seem not to be bucking the trend I have 5 birthdays and 1 aniversary between the 2cd and the 8th all family members so shal have to see how things lie with cash....


----------

